# Grey tabby kitten in Cincinnati



## CharlesD (Jun 12, 2013)

We took in two kittens from a friend, but we already have an adult cat. We've decided to keep one kitten, so we have this adorable cuddle buddy available. He really is the sweetest thing, but we don't want more than two cats. Anyone interested, message me or reply here.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

no help at all as in Dubai. I so hope you find a lovely home for him. Have you tried the rescues as sometimes they will advertise kittens for homing even if not in the centre. Plus vets are a good place to advertise too.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Aww, bummer... I'm super close to you but am at my max of 2 kitties in my current apartment.  I hope you find a good home!


----------



## CharlesD (Jun 12, 2013)

Mandy and Ellie said:


> Aww, bummer... I'm super close to you but am at my max of 2 kitties in my current apartment.  I hope you find a good home!


Well, if you know anyone...


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Update? You may find that having 3 cats isn't so bad. Of course it all depends on your situation. btw, have you ever been to the Over The Rhine neighborhood?


----------



## CharlesD (Jun 12, 2013)

bluemilk said:


> Update? You may find that having 3 cats isn't so bad. Of course it all depends on your situation. btw, have you ever been to the Over The Rhine neighborhood?


Yeah, I've been through Over the Rhine a few times. Not really my cup of tea. Anyway, the little guy is still available. I'm not going to dump him anywhere if I don't find a taker.


----------



## kdennis14 (Sep 24, 2015)

*Kitten Needing home.....*

Photo??
I have a cousin is KY, maybe I can get her to fall in love with him.


----------



## CharlesD (Jun 12, 2013)

kdennis414 said:


> Photo??
> I have a cousin is KY, maybe I can get her to fall in love with him.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

What a beautiful little cat! Surely there is a home waiting out there.....


----------



## CharlesD (Jun 12, 2013)

eldercat said:


> What a beautiful little cat! Surely there is a home waiting out there.....


He's a real sweetheart. I wouldn't mind keeping him, but three just seems like a bit much, since I feed them fairly costly wet food.


----------

